# Kavids Rodent Rescue (Lots of Ratbutt Pics)



## KavidsRodentRescue (Nov 2, 2009)

Welcome to Kavid's Rodent Rescue! We're located in Roswell, Ga, and take in rats and other rodents in need of a spoiled, loving home. Of course everything started with our first two rats, Boschi and Yoshi.... we fell so in love that we had to help out as much as we could. We take in any rodent that needs a happy home, anywhere in Georgia if we can make the drive. Here's the family!

Boschi (with Kelli) RIP









The Beast 









4 of the 5 in The Beast









Yoshi Chilly Jedi(Baby)









Santino









David and some rats









Timmy









Toad









Yeti









Chili and Jedi









Chili and Yeti









Mannie's Cage









Mannie









Pip (our first official rescue)

























And our "office" (a little messy, right before cage cleaning day)









(kavidsrodentrescue.blogspot.com)


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

Your office is a freakin' rat heaven! It's awesome what you do. Love the robo hammy, too! I just got one myself.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Cute setup, but if you plan on taking in rescues you are going to need a ton of empty cages, an amazing rat vet who is willing to work with you, and a HUGE fund for vet bills.

Also, I saw a seed mix in your cages, you really should look into a better diet as a seed diet is high in protein, fats, etc and is actually considered unhealthy for them.


----------



## KavidsRodentRescue (Nov 2, 2009)

We have plenty of extra cages, a very awesome vet around the corner who loves to check up on our Ratties and works with us financially.....what food would you recommend?


----------



## ratastic (Jul 1, 2007)

Who's your vet? I live in Alpharetta, Ga and can't find a vet that takes rats, much less a good rat vet.


----------



## KavidsRodentRescue (Nov 2, 2009)

We go to Hollyberry Animal Hospital (on Alpharetta Hwy). We absolutely love that place, but you definitely have to make an appointment because it's just Dr. Fran there. I also know of a great one in Kennesaw down Hwy 92 that I use when I have an emergency or can't get a near enough appointment.


----------



## Lynxie (Jun 25, 2008)

Most everyone on this site either uses Oxbow Regal Rat or Harlan Teklad (2014 I believe?). Both can be ordered online.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

KavidsRodentRescue said:


> We have plenty of extra cages, a very awesome vet around the corner who loves to check up on our Ratties and works with us financially.....what food would you recommend?


For a rescue the healthiest and easiest food is quality lab blocks like Harlan Teklad, or even Mazuri 6F (if you can find a supplier they can order these 50 lb bags in for you). I just had 200 lbs for a rescue to pickup in my kitchen until last night LOLOL

then you can use that as your staple (Harlan is a lot better and rats usually really like it, but you need to order it online), and supplement with veggies, a little fruit, and occasional protein. Just remember...low protein, low fat, and low sugars can really improve your rats lives overall


----------



## Gma and Gpa P (Jan 17, 2009)

KavidsRodentRescue said:


> We go to Hollyberry Animal Hospital (on Alpharetta Hwy). We absolutely love that place, but you definitely have to make an appointment because it's just Dr. Fran there. I also know of a great one in Kennesaw down Hwy 92 that I use when I have an emergency or can't get a near enough appointment.


Which one on 92? I know of BVFH and Cherokee Animal Hospital are both on 92. I use BFVH and LOVE Doctor Rittle. She is such a wonderful exotic vet and really cares about her patients and their 'parents'. I've not used the e-vet yet (CAH), and do not look forward to that day.

Anita


----------



## rrats (Oct 14, 2007)

In the Chili and Yeti picture there going after something in the "tube"? lol What i was interested in was what they are after? or if its just a toy?


----------



## KavidsRodentRescue (Nov 2, 2009)

Its a treat pinata with rat pretzels baby food and yogurt drops... the love it!


----------

